# Cutting 1x12



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

I just got a miter saw that does not have the telescoping arm. I am finding plenty of times now that I need to make a straight cut on something bigger than the compound miter saw can handle - say a 1x10 or 1x12. The question is - what tool would you use to cut a 1x12? A circular saw with some sort of straight edge clamped so you get a straight cut? A table saw? A sliding miter saw?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

As you suggested a circular saw with some kind of straightedge fence guide or a jigsaw using the same guide would probably be my first choices. That's only because I don't have a sliding compound miter saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Construction Lumber 1 x 12's are long and heavy*

It's much easier to set up a few saw horses and a support plank and run a circular saw and guide, if you don't have a sliding miter saw. Cross cutting this size and length piece on the table saw where you are moving a long, heavy workpiece is difficult. The framers triangle square comes in 2 sizes and the large one will guide the CC for a cut on a 1 x 12. If you have to make a gazillion cuts, the old radial saw, RAS, would be great if you have one since you can set stop blocks for length on the fence, same as a sliding miter saw on a good stand. :thumbsup: bill
Link to speed square: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=96298-000001099-S0107&lpage=none&cm_mmc=search_yssp-_-Unassigned-_-72209-_-Swanson12"%20Speed%20Square%20with%20Black%20Markings%20Layout%20Bar%20and%20Instructional


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the quick responses! I didn't realize they made a bigger speed square - that would definitely take the pain out of these cuts. 

For the next length cut - say short ways on a 4x8 sheet of plywood, I usually clamp a 1x3 or a 2x4 to the plywood and again use a circular saw. The problem is that the clamps get in the way of the motor if I cut with the motor towards the 1x3 fence, and sometimes the cut is too small to cut the other way. How do you guys make a temporary fence on a sheet of plywood?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's one method*


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It was already stated, but a circ saw and a large speed squaare is hard to be once you line it up right... There are all sorts of goodies you can use as an edge guide though. Just make sure it's square and won't tangle with the saw... Oh yeah, and keep blade teeth out of flesh or concrete!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought a straight edge at HD, the aluminum one that has two sections and extends out to 8'. It was around $15 and came with two mini C clamps that were ok at best. It is low though and I have had no issues using it with my jigsaw, circ saw or router as a straight edge. This is with a circ saw with a left mounted motor.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ACP said:


> I bought a straight edge at HD, the aluminum one that has two sections and extends out to 8'. It was around $15 and came with two mini C clamps that were ok at best. It is low though and I have had no issues using it with my jigsaw, circ saw or router as a straight edge. This is with a circ saw with a left mounted motor.


I have had one of these for too many years to remember when I got it. As stated, the motor on the circular saw passes over it. I would not be without it.

It also comes in handy just for drawing a straight line.

George


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Dave,

I have a DW-708 and recently had to make about a 22 inch cut. (The cut was for a neighbor, I wouldn't let her use the table saw and my left arm was in a sling at the time.) The technique was simple, safe and accurate.

This technique requires that the edges of the wood are parallel.

Measure and draw your cut line on the wood.

Position the wood and make your cut. Allow the saw to stop and raise the blade.

Flip the wood over, putting the uncut edge against the fence. Without starting the saw, lower the blade in to the kerf of the previous cut. Position the wood so that the blade fits into the kerf without binding.

Hold the wood in position and make the second half of the cut.


----------

